# Diff between X-box and "regular" broadheads?



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

FERG 06 said:


> When you guys talk about good patterns & accuracy how tight are you talking about? I just screwed what was the manufactures recommendation on the bolt (their brand of course), the blades don't line up w/the vanes and I'm hitting 8 or 9 out of 10 inside a 2.5" bullseye w/most groups measuring about 1.5 - 1.75". Did I just get lucky?


Probably not lucky... if you use the manufacturers recommended arrows and recommended broad heads they have already done the leg work for you figuring out a good balance for the arrow and tested serveral arrows and tips to see what shoots the best. Most manufacturers will select arrows with vanes because they are a lot more durable than feathers. And try several broad heads till they find the right one or in Excalibur's case manufacture their own. Theirs is 150grs. which gives them a good FOC balance. I tried some 100gr fixed blades on my Excal. firebolts and they wouldn't fly worth a hoot because of the balance issue. So I built an arrow that would shoot them and flies as well as my field points. Most broad head manufacturers don't make a 150gr. fixed blade that is why I recommended feathers. By useing feathers you knock 40+ grs. of weight off the tail end of your arrow which helps with the balance and they grip the air better than plastic but they are not as durable. They don't tollerate being dragged through the brush and branches the way a vane will. Selecting an arrow and broad head is a choice we all have to make and sometimes the first choice we make dosen't always work well. And when asked the question which broad head? There is no way to know what arrow or length or poundage of bow the person is using and no way to test run it for them so I give the best general advise that will work in most cases that I can.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Well that's what I thought. And if I want to go from there I can always experiment.


----------

